# Colnago Tecnos!



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi All,

Okay, I'm about to slap some cash on a Colnago Tecnos. Here are my questions:

1) I've never ridden a Colnago before and I know that the top tube runs a little short. The problem is this. I normally ride a 58cm with 120mm stem as my reach is 70cm. The Tecnos is a 56cm TT. So I was thinking whether it was designed to be ridden as a 56cm TT frame, with a 120mm stem and a 2cm setback seatpost making it 70cm reach again? Any thoughts on the fitting on a Colnago?
2) I'm about 180-200lbs, I know the tecnos has a weight limit on it? Should I be worried?

Thanks all.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

buffedupboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Okay, I'm about to slap some cash on a Colnago Tecnos. Here are my questions:
> 
> ...


The weight limits I've seen on the Tecnos, at least a couple of years ago, was 165#, I think the idea being that heavier riders use the Master XL frame.

As for fit, I have a 69-70 cm reach and I ride a 58cm C40 with a 130 mm stem and have been pretty happy with that.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

buffedupboy said:


> 2) I'm about 180-200lbs, I know the tecnos has a weight limit on it? Should I be worried?
> 
> Thanks all.


I think you'll be fine with the Technos. It'll just be a bit more flexy than the Master. If you can afford the Master I think you'll like it better at your weight. I weigh about 200 and love mine.


----------



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

*actually*

I've always pinned for the MLX after I saw a black with green "X" on the top tube. It just blew me away. However, this Tecnos came up at a fantastic price and although I am definite it will not fit me, I find it hard to let go........wwwwhhhhyyyyy..........


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Weight limits*

The original Tecnos which was made of Columbus EL/OS tubing had a US distributor recommended maximum weight of 170lbs. When Colnago went to its own design by Columbus drawn Tecnos 2000 tubing, the weight restriction was withdrawn.

I think you'll be fine as long as you're not racing criteriums.


----------

